# Burton Ambush vs Imperials vs Rulers



## Nathanofficial (Aug 12, 2013)

Which one would be the best choice for the price 

anyone have any of them?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nathanofficial said:


> Which one would be the best choice for the price
> 
> anyone have any of them?


I would say the Ambush, unless you really need the extra stiffness of Imperial. Both the Level 3 liner and the Level 2 footbeds are notable upgrades over the Ruler (even if the footbeds should still be replaced for extensive riding) and so is the ESS shank. The Ambush also has the biggest flex panels, which is significant because Burton does not really do articulating cuffs (except for on the SLX).
Combine that with the fact that the Ambush is only slightly more expensive than the Ruler and it is an easy pick.

Still the old adage holds that you should pick the boot that fits best. Incidentally, I find that the Imperial and the Ambush really fit almost identically.


----------



## Nathanofficial (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks so much 

I have only ever tried in the moto boots do they for the same as the ambush?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nathanofficial said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> I have only ever tried in the moto boots do they for the same as the ambush?


No idea. 21


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Good to know because I just snagged a pair of 2013 Ambush on sale - paid only $65 which is even less than the cheapest Rulers that I have seen.
> Planning to pair them with my NS Brothers in Arms Cobra and 13 Genesis bindings. Total cost of the set-up was $600.


That is a pretty sweet set-up and a great deal.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

I just got the Ambush for this past season. And i love them, no reason to buy the ruler over the ambush. From my experience, the boots are super light, to me at least, and are very comfortable even with the stock footbeds. I have no complaints. and after about 40ish days of riding, the boots are still in extremely good shape and most of those days were spent in the trees and being ridden hard. So yeah, Ambush over Ruler, but if you really see a need for the Imperial then go that route. But i think the Ambush should be perfectly fine. But like its always been said, whatever fits you best.


----------



## Baigle (May 15, 2012)

I bought the Ambush last year and although they are very light and the lace system is good I found them extremely soft and the inner Velcro section would sometimes change positions while riding. 

Might be my fault for buying them on a whim and not really researching Burton boots. I had heard that Burton made softer boots but this was just ridiculous, might as well ride sorels. 

For park only they would be good but if you ride anything else way too soft. 

I had 32 Team2s before and loved them.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Baigle said:


> I bought the Ambush last year and although they are very light and the lace system is good I found them extremely soft and the inner Velcro section would sometimes change positions while riding.
> 
> Might be my fault for buying them on a whim and not really researching Burton boots. I had heard that Burton made softer boots but this was just ridiculous, might as well ride sorels.
> 
> ...


You must have been doing something wrong with tightening them or maybe there was an issue with the liners because this is no where near the experience I have had with them. To each his own though.


----------



## Baigle (May 15, 2012)

As in not soft or the velcro coming undone?


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Baigle said:


> As in not soft or the velcro coming undone?


Both. I never had an issue with the velcro and my boots definitely were not the stiffest boots but I wouldn't consider them to be soft boots. And they plenty of heavy use this past season so it isn't the new boot feeling.


----------



## notfound (Feb 27, 2013)

Can someone please tell me whether Ambush and Moto both have the same fit? If I am a size 11 in Motos.. should I go with the same size for Ambush?


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

notfound said:


> Can someone please tell me whether Ambush and Moto both have the same fit? If I am a size 11 in Motos.. should I go with the same size for Ambush?


They will both fit relatively the same as both are Burton. However the Ambush are much more comfortable (to me). The imprint 3 liners in the Ambush are much nicer than the imprint 1 liners in the Moto's. Best way to look at it is that the Ambush is just a much higher end boot compared to the Moto. But the fitment of each should be relatively the same.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I have the 12' Rulers. I liked them last year. I didn't think they were overly soft until I bought my new boots, DC Status's. They make the Rulers feel super soft in comparison. Although the DC's are new, they seem very stiff. The Rulers worked fine for me last year and I liked pretty much everything about them, after I heat molded the liners. I'm actually going to keep them for a while. My main reason was price. I found some new Rulers left over last year for only $119

I'm curious to see which ones I like more. I'd say go with what they said and get the Ambush's.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Rulers tend to fit narrower than the Ambush. Ambush was a better fit comfort wise for me and had better features. They're the lightest speedlace boot Burton makes, as well.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

So is there any difference between the 2012 Ambushes and the 2013s? I found the 2012's for 126 online and the 13's for 150.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> So is there any difference between the 2012 Ambushes and the 2013s? I found the 2012's for 126 online and the 13's for 150.


The main difference between the 2011-12 and 2012-13 versions is the Wishbone upper cuff on the latter.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> The main difference between the 2011-12 and 2012-13 versions is the Wishbone upper cuff on the latter.


What's the wishbone do, mind tellin a brothaaa?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> What's the wishbone do, mind tellin a brothaaa?


Just check the web-site for an explanation of all the tech.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Just check the web-site for an explanation of all the tech.


Thanks. Ill check it.


----------

